# Pain in Heat?



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

So an unspayed female goes into heat and bleeds. However, I just finished reading Breed Basics: The German Shepherd Dog and it said that it's best if you do let your female puppy go through her first heat and then spay her after it. My question is, like human females, are female dogs in pain when they are bleeding during heat?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't know about pain, but they can sure be nuttier than a fruitcake while in heat. 
Some of them, you would swear, completely lose any coherent thought process for the duration.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

It is the same process as with people, so I would think it would be similar to people with degree of discomfort varying by individual.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

So then is there a way you can give your GSD comfort during heat, just like a human on their monthly takes a tylenol?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

shannonrae said:


> It is the same process as with people, so I would think it would be similar to people with degree of discomfort varying by individual.


Actually, it's not the same process as with people. Heat cycles don't involve sloughing of the uterine lining. The bleeding is vaginal. Quite a different process really.

I've never seen any signs of discomfort with bitches in heat. As there is no uterine lining change, which is what causes cramping, I wouldn't expect any discomfort. Now, being "nuttier than a fruitcake", yeah experienced that quite a bit.

On the when to spay/neuter question, I'm of the belief that it is always best to let the animal mature fully, mentally and physically, before cutting off the hormones. Provided of course the owner is responsible enough to handle the situation and not let the dog get knocked up.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

If it's the same process or not I have no idea but anyway it's not like we female humans lie withering in pain on the floor for a week! It a pretty matter of fact process as I'm sure the same could be said for females of pretty much any species (but yes, we all still hate it none the less LOL)


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> Actually, it's not the same process as with people. Heat cycles don't involve sloughing of the uterine lining. The bleeding is vaginal. Quite a different process really.


I would think it could still be uncomfortable, to a degree. No doubt there is swelling and inflammation involved which alone has potential to cause discomfort. I personally have never seen a dog in heat be painful and don't think the majority are. But I don't doubt that it can be accompanied by discomfort. If you must have pain killers on hand speak to your veterinarian about NSAIDS. I keep carprofen (Rimadyl) on hand in my home, along with appropriate dosages for all my dogs.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Elaine said:


> I don't know about pain, but they can sure be nuttier than a fruitcake while in heat.
> Some of them, you would swear, completely lose any coherent thought process for the duration.


^ This. My girls have been mopey, scatterbrained, easily distracted, and sometimes clingy when in heat. I wouldn't give medication without an obvious sign of pain (for any condition), and have never done anything special to comfort them.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> ^ I wouldn't give medication without an obvious sign of pain (for any condition)


 Agree. Most vets will not Rx it unless they deem it necessary anyway. Never give OTC meds to your dog without consulting your veterinarian.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

GSD Fan said:


> My question is, *like human females*, are female dogs in *pain when they are bleeding* during heat?


You really haven't talked to too many females about this huh? It's not a "painful" experience unless you have a serious medical condition such as endometriosis.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

shannonrae said:


> I keep carprofen (Rimadyl) on hand in my home, along with appropriate dosages for all my dogs.


Unless you're holding some back from prior surgeries or injuries, how are you keeping it on hand (just curious as it's a prescription med). I've never known a vet to RX it to have around "just in case."


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It's very common for people to have extra Rimadyl on hand as it's given out on an as needed basis for a lot of injuries or surgeries so there's frequently some left. I had a dog with an intermittent chronic problem and the vet did just hand out a bottle of it for me to use as needed.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Rerun said:


> You really haven't talked to too many females about this huh? It's not a "painful" experience unless you have a serious medical condition such as endometriosis.


 
Are you talking about talking to human females about their monthly? Yes I have, and most girls and women hate their monthly. It's painful. You cramp during your monthly.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Rerun said:


> Unless you're holding some back from prior surgeries or injuries, how are you keeping it on hand (just curious as it's a prescription med). I've never known a vet to RX it to have around "just in case."


I have an 11 year old pit cross with a cruciate injury
A Pomeranian with luxating patella in both stifles. I use Metacam in this guy (instead of rimadyl) 'cause he is so small.
A GSD with pano.

Thats all of my dogs, and all have health conditions warranting occasional NSAID's. All have meds Rx'd to them with many refills.
As mentioned above I only use them when dogs are obviously in pain.
And I have a license of my own, it is not uncommon for D.V.M.'s and L.V.T.'s to keep Rx (as long as they are not "control" drugs) pain meds in their home "just in case". Never know when a dog might pull a muscle.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

GSD Fan said:


> It's painful. You cramp during your monthly.


Really? I'm glad you know how it feels.  It's not generally painful, it can be "uncomfortable" for brief moments and most females don't cramp that much much less throughout. It's more an annoyance than anything.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

It can get pretty rough every now and then. But, that's what they make Midol and ibuprofen for right?

For PEOPLE I mean, please do not give these to your dog!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

shannonrae said:


> I have an 11 year old pit cross with a cruciate injury
> A Pomeranian with luxating patella in both stifles. I use Metacam in this guy (instead of rimadyl) 'cause he is so small.
> A GSD with pano.
> 
> Thats all of my dogs, and all have health conditions warranting occasional NSAID's.


That's all I was asking. 

My previous point, and that of another poster, was that most people don't have dogs that warrant being able to keep things like that "on hand." Most vets will not simply give out RX meds so you can keep them around just in case. Obviously having dogs that have chronic conditions is a different matter. The average pet owner isn't going to be able to keep that around just in case.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

True enough, but if a owner feels a dog is truly in pain then usually they won't have a problem getting an NSAID. However, many times I have seen doctors Rx something like Rimadyl, Deramaxx, Metacam, etc. to keep on hand for the minor injuries that don't really need vetting. It all boils down to your veterinarians beliefs and the relationship you have with your veterinarian.


----------

